
Miniature Macintosh Plus - eaguyhn
http://spritesmods.com/?art=minimacplus
======
jaclaz
Another nice hack by SpritesMod.

The miniature in this case is a really tiny 1/6 scale, i.e. half (double?) the
scale of the known 1/3 one by John Leake:

[https://www.cultofmac.com/242234/smallest-working-
macintosh/](https://www.cultofmac.com/242234/smallest-working-macintosh/)

